# Verbindung per Ethernet-Kabel



## pglw (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

hab schon gemerkt, daß die meisten Fragen hier viel schwieriger sind als meine, bin also guter Hoffnung, daß mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen kann. Folgende Situation:

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer:

- eines PC´s mit Windows 2000
-eines Laptops mit Windows XP

Ich will öfters Daten zwischen diesen Rechnern hin- und herschicken. Wie richtet man sich das genau ein, wenn man eine Verbindung über das Ethernetkabel (Netzwerkkabel) zwischen den beiden Computern haben will 

Freue mich auf Eure zahlreichen Antworten. Tschö mit....


----------



## turboprinz (13. April 2005)

HiHo,
es reicht wenn die beiden Rechner in der gleichen Arbeitsguppe sind. Wenn du bei der Installation das schon eingetragene benutzt hast, dann musst du nur dein Kabel einstecken und fertig!
Bei Netzwerkumgebung sollten sich die beiden dann sehen und auch Daten austauschen können.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ersteinmal gehe ich davon aus dass Windows die Netzwerkkarten bei der Installation erkannt und die Treiber installiert hat. Sehen kannst Du dieses unter Start/Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/System/Hardware/Gerätemanager/Netzwerkadapter.
Ausserdem musst Du auch Ordner freigeben. Hierzu würde ich mir eingens einen Ordner anlegen den Du z.b. "Shared" oder "Freigabe" nennst, kann natürlich auch jeder beliebiege andere Name sein.
Ordner freigeben kannst Du, in dem Du auf den Ordner ein Rechtsklick machst und auf Freigabe gehst. Dort wählst Du dann "Diesen Ordner freigeben" aus, als Freigabename wird per default der Ordnername genommen. Dass würde ich so lassen weil es eindeutig ist. Aber auch hier könntest Du wieder jeden beliebigen Namen angeben, dieser Name ist der, den Du später in der Netzwerkumgebung siehst.

Nun ist es nur die Frage wie Du im Internet bist.
Über ISDN? dann langt ein sogenanntes Crossover-Kabel zur direkten Verbindung der Rechner.
Wenn Du jedoch über DSL Online bist, rate ich dir zu einem Router mit integrietem Hub/Switch.

Warum? Nun, zum einen ersparst Du dir dass ewige umstecken der Kabel und zum anderen hat es den Vorteil dass Du mit beiden Rechnern gleichzeitig Online sein kannst.
Ausserdem könnte sich z.b. ein Kumpel mit seinem Laptop/PC an deinen Hub hängen und ihr könnt so Daten austauschen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil währe, manche Router haben je nach Preislage ein integrierten Druckerport oder USB Anschluss. An diesen kannst Du dann deinen Drucker anschliessen und von jedem Rechner aus benutzen.

Im falle eines Routers mit Hub brauchst Du nur gewöhnliche Patchkabel. Ferner solltest Du dann den Rechnern auch feste IP's zuweisen damit es beim Portforwarding für z.b. Filesharing oder VoIP keine Probleme gibt.

Preislich fängt so ein Router mit Hub ab ca. 20 EUR an, nach oben sind wie üblich quasi keine Grenzen gesetzt (je nach Ausstattung und Hersteller).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## turboprinz (14. April 2005)

Hi,
okay also ich hätte es auch genauer be-/schreiben ("Chimpansen sicher") können Dr Dau. So weit ich mich erinnern kann(hab z.Zt. keinen zweiten Rechner hier)muss man nicht einmal nen Ordner Freigeben. Klar wenn der Freigegeben ist, dann siehr man diesen Ordner unter der Netzwerkumgebung, aber man kann auch auf die gesamte Platte des Gegenüber kommen. Mit "Start-->Ausführen" und dann einfach "\\[PC Name]\C$" (so weit ich das noch richtig im Ggedächtnis hab). Wenn du schon dabei bist ihn auf jeden Fall hinzuweisen, dann solltest du auch erwähnen, dass wenn er auf den Ordner zugreifen möchte bzw. die gesamte Platte, dann musste er den Benutzernamen und das PW von seinem Gegenüber wissen und warscheinlich auch eingeben! Noch was wenn du XP Home benutzt, dann wirst du wohl oder übel enttäuscht werden. Mit den Netzwerkfähigkeiten (entgegen Microdoofs Behauptung) sieht es garnicht rosig aus. Es ist bei einem LAN- Party schon öfter Vorgekommen, dass die Home User im Netzwerk nicht erkannt wurden.

@ Dr Dau
Das mit dem Internetzugang hatte er garnicht gefragt. Dazu fehlen dir/ uns auch noch ein Paar Infos! Mir zu Hause reicht z. B. ein normales CO- Cable. Obwohl ich keinen Routerhabe kann ich so Problemlos zwei Rechner ins Internet bringen. Sowohl mit ISDN, als auch mit DSL.

Wenn du pglw also deinen Rechner auch in Netz bringen möchtest, dann müsstest du uns mal diene Hardware genauer beschreiben.

Thx und Gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2005)

Hallo @turboprinz!



			
				turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit "Start-->Ausführen" und dann einfach "\\[PC Name]\C$" (so weit ich das noch richtig im Ggedächtnis hab).


Habe ich nie gemacht, ich finde es über die Netzwerkumgebung viel komfortabler.



			
				turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du schon dabei bist ihn auf jeden Fall hinzuweisen, dann solltest du auch erwähnen, dass wenn er auf den Ordner zugreifen möchte bzw. die gesamte Platte, dann musste er den Benutzernamen und das PW von seinem Gegenüber wissen und warscheinlich auch eingeben!


Sofern er denn ein Passwort vergeben hat. Und wenn ja, dann muss er Benutzername/Passwort auch in der Netzwerkumgebung eingeben.



			
				turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch was wenn du XP Home benutzt, dann wirst du wohl oder übel enttäuscht werden. Mit den Netzwerkfähigkeiten (entgegen Microdoofs Behauptung) sieht es garnicht rosig aus.


Damit meinst Du sicherlich pglw?!
Trotzdem:
Ich selbst habe XP Pro nur mal zu Testzwecken installiert gehabt.
Dieses ist auf grund mehrer Bluescreens pro Tag jedoch sehr schnell wieder runtergeflogen.
Mein Win2k hingegen muss ich im Schnitt nur einmal pro Monat rebooten, es sei denn ich nehme irgendwelche installationen/änderungen vor.



			
				turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit dem Internetzugang hatte er garnicht gefragt. Dazu fehlen dir/ uns auch noch ein Paar Infos!


Stimmt, hat er nicht erwähnt! Ich wollte ihm auch nur die Vorteile erläutern bevor er irgend etwas umsonst kauft.



			
				turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir zu Hause reicht z. B. ein normales CO- Cable. Obwohl ich keinen Routerhabe kann ich so Problemlos zwei Rechner ins Internet bringen. Sowohl mit ISDN, als auch mit DSL.


Ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass er nur eine Netzwerkkarte drin hat.
Ich jedenfalls hab es noch nicht geschafft in eine Netzwerkkarte zwei Ethernetkabel zu stecken. Sicher, es gibt auch Netzwerkkarten mit mehreren Ports, jedoch nicht im LowBudget bereich.
Oder redest Du von USB und ICS?
pglw jedenfalls redet von Ethernet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2005)

Nachtrag:


			
				turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du pglw also deinen Rechner auch in Netz bringen möchtest, dann müsstest du uns mal diene Hardware genauer beschreiben.


Wenn pglw tatsächlich "nur" Daten hin und herschieben will und sich daher für USB enscheidet, kann ich hier nichts weiter sagen da ich mich nie damit beschäftigt hatte.
Als ich meinen ersten PC mit USB hatte, war es für solch "einfache" Lösung schon viel zu spät. Zu viele PC's und ein Webserver unter Win95, diesen habe ich später auf Linux umgestellt. Da kommt man ohne Router/Switch nicht wirklich weit.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

